# disable firewall in belkin router



## peterwalker (Jan 11, 2004)

hi i have a "belkin modem with wireless g router " (model no. f5d7632-4)
and when running certain applications, the router will disocnnect from the internet (gamespy is a good example of this). I figured that it would be the firewall built in so i disabled it, but the problem still occurs. perhaps there are more things to do?

i have zone alarm pro (the registered full vers.) so i beleive i am pretty secure...is there a way to stop my router acting up like this?

your help is much appreciated!

thakns !


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The "firewall" you are running across in a SOHO router is the NAT translation, and there's no way to disable it. Have you tried putting your machine in the DMZ of the router? That will "disable" the firewall for that machine.


----------



## peterwalker (Jan 11, 2004)

no i havnt tried that,,,could you please explain for me how?

thaknsyou


----------

